# Cable is out



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

and I can't watch BNN's Market Call Tonight


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you considered ditching cable and buying a good antenna? I live in North York and get around 20 or so digital channels, most of them broadcast in 1080i. If you live downtown you'll get even more. One of the few benefits of living in Toronto.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

You can't get BNN OTA. But I like OTA as it's FREE and high quality.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess this means your not using cable for your internet access.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You can get BNN streaming from their site. No commercials, and you can quickly go through their entire day's content and pick out the stories that interest you. I'd be more willing to pay for the website than the channel, but I pay for neither.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Costs could go up.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

andrewf said:


> you can get bnn streaming from their site. No commercials, and you can quickly go through their entire day's content and pick out the stories that interest you. I'd be more willing to pay for the website than the channel, but i pay for neither.


*good call.*


----------

